# Chattanooga, TN HDRs...



## guzziknight

I went to Chattanooga last weekend. Here are some of the HDRs I took with my new Olympus E-P1. I am loving this camera! Great IQ, small size, 4/3 sensor. 

As always, C&C is welcome. Thanks!

1. Bluff View Art District




2. Bluff View Art District




3.Bluff View Art District




4. Rock City Eagle




5. Rock City, Lover's Leap




A link to the rest:
Chattanooga HDR - Yaniv Adir's Photos


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## guzziknight

Thanks!!!


----------



## The Future

I love HDRs that aren't too overdone. These are excellent!


----------



## hammondfra

wow man...these are nice as hell...+1 for you


----------



## paul85224

Hard to believe these are HDR images, they look so real.


----------



## that1guy

I'm sorry but these don't look at all HDR


----------



## guzziknight

paul85224 said:


> Hard to believe these are HDR images, they look so real.



THANKS!!


----------



## guzziknight

that1guy said:


> I'm sorry but these don't look at all HDR



Is that a bad thing? I try to go for the realistic look most of the time.


----------



## that1guy

no not a bad thing, they just dont look HDR they just look like you upped the brightness and contrast


----------



## 480sparky

HDR is simply a process, not an end result.  If the goal is to keep them from looking like they're HDR, then you succeeded.


----------



## guzziknight

that1guy said:


> no not a bad thing, they just dont look HDR they just look like you upped the brightness and contrast



I generally prefer the realistic look. I try to use HDR to increase the dynamic range, and to not to go crazy with the saturation.


----------



## guzziknight

480sparky said:


> HDR is simply a process, not an end result.  If the goal is to keep them from looking like they're HDR, then you succeeded.



Yep, that's pretty much what I try to do...


----------



## Stiga

Nice to see some decent images on this HDR forum for a change, most of them are cr**!


----------



## guzziknight

Thanks!!!!


----------



## spacefuzz

I can definitely tell from the lighting conditions that these shots required HDR and your mixing of them is superb. Very nice realistic look.


----------

